# Lost Planet 3



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/76/Lost_Planet_3.png
Lost Planet 3 is an upcoming 2013 third-person shooter video game developed by Spark Unlimited and published by Capcom for the PlayStation 3 , PC and Xbox 360 . The game is the sequel to Lost Planet: Extreme Condition and Lost Planet 2 takes place on the same planet of E.D.N. III albeit before the events of the first two games. The game will take a more story-driven narrativeapproach to the campaign similar to the first game. Unlike previous games in the series, which were developed internally by Capcom, the game will be developed externally by Spark Unlimited though series creator, Kenji Oguro, is still game director. This follows a recent trend of Capcom games being developed by Western developers rather than internally, such as DmC: Devil May Cry .
[youtube]R2UE6tJ1MBU[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't liked the first two games. I hope this game changes that.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2012)

the robot is large too...i t means much more larger aliens!!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

Lost Planet 2 was good.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Severely lacked in storyline. Its predecessor was much better in this department. But lp2 featured brilliant visuals and some gigantic boss fights that simply looked spectacular in dx11.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Gameplay isn't that good in both games.


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

^yes, i saw many videos and didn't get interested to play any of them. Will see this if something special.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't played any of the series but liked the developer Capcom...

graphics was superb


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

Lost planet 1 was good....boss fights were good too.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Aiming and exploration was real bad.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Aiming and exploration was real bad.



yea...but overall it was a one time play game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

I got frustrated in first level and quit. Haven't played LP2 carefully but aiming wasn't improved in that also.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 20, 2012)

I liked both games. LP 1 a lot better than LP 2 because seemed like playing a CS type game on EDEN III. What i like abt the series is the awesome graphics and the Capcom style uber cool massive boss fights . Nothing better than taking down beasts around a 1000 times larger than me


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

I hated that you need to refill that goddamn meter if you wish to roam around and survive. It pretty much made this game linear.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

*andriasang.com/con0tp/images/23xbk/full.jpg
*andriasang.com/con0tp/images/23xbm/full.jpg
*andriasang.com/con0tp/images/23xbo/full.jpg
*andriasang.com/con0tp/images/23xbl/full.jpg
*andriasang.com/con0tp/images/23xbj/full.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

Visuals ARE OK.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

*Lost planet 3 preview*

It will be using unreal engine 3 instead of MT framework.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

And I was hoping that it will use next gen engine.


----------

